# إقتراح بعمل Freeze Panes



## AdmanTios (6 فبراير 2014)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد
تملاء قلوب جميع الأحباء

مجرد إقتراح بعمل فكرة الــ Freeze Panes
كما هي خاصية مُميزة جداً ببرنامج الإكسيل
Excel من تطبيق المايكرو سوفت أووفيس
و هي تُتيح للمُستخدمين لقوائم المنتدي
بتثبيت القائمة الرئيسية التي تحتوي علي
" لوحة التحكم " و " المدونات " و " التعليمات "
مروراً بالبقية و نهاية بــ " تسجيل الخروج "

الإقتراح يُساعد علي التواصل بصورة أسرع
مع أهم خاصية و هي " المُشاركات الجديدة "
حيث ستظل بفضل خاصية الــ Freeze Panes
دائماً ظاهرة بوضوح أمام جميع الأحباء من المُستخدمين .

مجرد إقتراح مرفوع للأحباء من إخوتي المسؤلين
و أتمني أن يُلاقي صدي لديكم و يُفيد المنتدي

و سلام ملك السلام يملاء قلوب الجميع
*


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2014)

أخي الحبيب
لم أفهم كيف يمكن تطبيق الفكرة في المنتدى؟


----------



## AdmanTios (11 فبراير 2014)

My Rock قال:


> أخي الحبيب
> لم أفهم كيف يمكن تطبيق الفكرة في المنتدى؟




 *أخي الحبيب سلام رب المجد يملاء قلبك*
* حينما يُتاح وقتك الثمين فلتتكرم بمُتابعة*
* الملف المُرفق بالصورة التوضيحية  *

*




*









[YOUTUBE]ki9bY4oLVMc[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2014)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أخي الحبيب سلام رب المجد يملاء قلبك*
> *حينما يُتاح وقتك الثمين فلتتكرم بمُتابعة*
> *الملف المُرفق بالصورة التوضيحية *​
> *
> ...


 
 بس اعتقد ان  ده مساحته كبيره اوى--
 يعنى لو الجزء ده كله اتعمل له freeze
تقريبا تلتين الشاشه
هيبقى الجزء المتبقى الى ممكن يتعمل لهscrolling
يدوب التلت--
 اعتقد هتبقى مدايقه الواحد و حبساه فى جزء صغير متحرك بالاسفل--
 الفكره حلوه بس لو صغرنه الfreeze part 
 و خلناها نتنتهى  لحد تحت box الملاحظات-- اعتقد هيبقى  افضل--
ده لو يعنى ينفع اصلا يتعمل الfreeze


----------



## AdmanTios (11 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس اعتقد ان  ده مساحته كبيره اوى--
> يعنى لو الجزء ده كله اتعمل له freeze
> تقريبا تلتين الشاشه
> هيبقى الجزء المتبقى الى ممكن يتعمل لهscrolling
> ...


*


المساحة التي ظهرت لحضرتك أختي الغالية
هي عبارة عن صورة توضيحية فقط !!

المُربع الأحمر يحتل حوالي ثُلث صفحة المُتصفح
و الثُلثين الباقين لعملية الــ " scrolling " فقط

مما يُسهل علي جميع المُستخدمين الرجوع
سريعاً لخاصية " المشاركات الجديدة " لمتابعة
التحديثات بالمواضيع أولاً بأول 

مثال : لأي من الأحباء المُشاركين لحظة إضافة
رد جديد يكون الرد بأخر الصفحة ... و علية لابد
من عمل **عملية الــ " scrolling " لصفحة الموضوع
من أخرها صعوداً حتي  **خاصية " المشاركات الجديدة "
و عليه تكون عملية الــ " Freeze " للإستسهال .

و لتتفضلي بقبول مودتي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 فبراير 2014)

انا عندى على الشاشه لو كمان كنت ظاهره الجزء الازرق الى فوق الى فيه اللوجو بتاع المنتدى--
 لحد المنطقه الى متحدده بالاحمر تحت-- يدوب كدا واخده الشاشه كلها--
 و لو احب اشوف المواضيع لازم بعمل سكرول علشان اكمل اشوف الباقى--

لكن لو عملت سكرول  و مبينتش جزء اللوجو الازرق
 بيبقى واخد تلتين الشاشه عندى--و يدوب اشوف تحت تلات مواضيع--و لازم انزل سكرول علشان اشوف الباقى!


----------



## AdmanTios (11 فبراير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا عندى على الشاشه لو كمان كنت ظاهره الجزء الازرق الى فوق الى فيه اللوجو بتاع المنتدى--
> لحد المنطقه الى متحدده بالاحمر تحت-- يدوب كدا واخده الشاشه كلها--
> و لو احب اشوف المواضيع لازم بعمل سكرول علشان اكمل اشوف الباقى--
> 
> ...





*أختي الغالية الموضوع الذي ذكرتيه حضرتك
يتحدد بخواص كثيرة جداً منها نوع المُتصفح
لديك و حجم الــ " zooming " المُستخدم لديكي
و إن كان الدخول من مُتصفح عادي أو من خلال
الــ " smart phone " كلها أمور تتحكم في موضع
الرؤية التي تظهر لشخصك الكريم ..

عملية عملية الــ " Freeze " تضعك مُباشرة
فقط أمام **خاصية " المشاركات الجديدة "
للمُتابعة أولاً بأول .

مودتي

*


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2014)

المشكلة إنه الكثير من المستخدمين يملكون شاشات صغيرة وتثبيت الجزء الأعلى من الصفحة سيؤدي الى صغر مساحة قراءة المواضيع والردود.


----------

